# Young Key Deer Buck in Velvet



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That photo is so incredible, I can practically feel the velvet on that buck's antlers! I'm going to get him something to eat right this minute....


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> That photo is so incredible, I can practically feel the velvet on that buck's antlers! I'm going to get him something to eat right this minute....


Thank You !










[image source : http://environment.fhwa.dot.gov/ecosystems/wvc/ch5.asp]


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh wow. What a beautiful shot! I love your photos and the location. Just a tad jealous here.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

What a beautiful animal! I love deer. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ABGG (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful pictures nu2poodles!!!!!!!!!
I :love2: taking pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Your photos bring back memories of going down to Islamorada and spending time in the Keys.......and the key deer crossings..........love your photographs.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is an incredible photo. Has Rain ever met up with any Key deer?


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

This is a young Mule Deer that has been hanging around our yard. It would be a lot bigger than your Key, and probably only a yearling. Russell and the Mulie barely tolerate each other.


----------

